# Q-Rich or JJ ?



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Who do you refer as starting SG ? Q-Rich or Joe Johnson ?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the job should be JJ's to lose. I hope having Q behind him will motivate him to work harder.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Depends on what you need. Q-Rich can shoot the lights out, JJ can penetrate... With Nash being a shooter and usually having the ball in his hands, I would be more inclined to give the ball to Q-Rich, I think the Suns management is making a great move in trying to move Marion, because if they did, Q-Rich could play the 3... You can get someone pretty valuable for Marion...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Q is 6'5 can he really play the 3 ?

Marion is going to be traded for a big man thats for sure...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Q is better than JJ... a LOT better...


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

*Are you serious?*

Q-Rich is a good player but he's nowhere near JJ in terms of talent.

Q-Rich is better at posting up and rebounding and JJ is better at EVERYTHING ELSE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Q is better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> Q is 6'5 can he really play the 3 ?
> 
> Marion is going to be traded for a big man thats for sure...


Ill introduce you to my friend Tyson Chandler.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

JJ will start. He is a better outside shooter (check the stats), a better ball handler, and a better defender. Q is short to play forward, but very strong and has very long arms, so I expect Q to backup both SG and SF. Q is an explosive but streaky shooter who is best at posting up - which is a matchup issue.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> Q is 6'5 can he really play the 3 ?


Dude is also 235lbs w/ no fat and very athletic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Q is 6'6 1/4 in shoes with very long arms. Over 7' wingspan.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Q is 6'6 1/4 in shoes with very long arms. Over 7' wingspan.


Definitly big enough to play SF, those long arms come in handy for his head fist tapping dealy.

What do you guys think you coul d get in the way of a big man for Marion??
Someone mentioned Chandler (BBS7)
That would work if you package Chandler with Mutombo.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Magic Johnson, I mean Joe


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Q played the 3 in LA. JJ should defiantly start. If he can continue to put up even close to 20/5/5 then he should definatly have the starting nod. Marion will get traded durign the seasonf or a big man.

BFreak.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

A lot of Suns fans got on JJ's case early last season because Hardaway shot better and JJ's shooting had fallen to around 39% from the field. Of course the reason he was playing ahead of Hardaway was that Hardaway was terrible on defense.

JJ really came on after the Marbury trade and proved to be a solid player. He struggled a bit after teams began double teaming him, but still shot around 45% following the trade (finishing with an overall of 43%).

The key to JJ's offense is his mid range pull up jump shot. When Marbury was at PG, JJ never got the ball with enough time to make a move and was forced to take contested three pointers. Once Marbury was left, JJ began to look like the player many of us thought he would become.

I expect JJ to benefit almost as much as Marion from having Nash at the point. He should really strive playing off the ball with a great passer. At the same time, JJ's passing skills (well over 5 assists per game following the Marbury trade) should be a huge plus in the revised Suns offense.

IMHO Q will thrive as a sixth man. His style is radically different from either JJ or Marion, so he will give the Suns a great change of pace. At the same time, he will be used in matchup situations like against skinny shooting guards or when there is a need for offensive rebounds.

Q's overall game will need to develop if he wants to be a starter: more consistent outside shooting, better passing, more focus on defense, etc. However, he has a reputation for being a very hard worker, so I have no doubt his game will improve out of the deadly atmosphere of the Clippers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to question how anyone can seriously believe Quentin Richardson is better than Joe Johnson. Joe Johnson is a better scorer, shooter, defender, passer and arguably a better rebounder. 

If the Suns want to dump Johnson for Q, they are stupid as hell.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Q didnt play the three on the Clips. Maggs did and off the bench Barnes and Simmons played three. Isnt JJ 6'8 and pretty heavy what wrong with him at the three.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

JJ is more than capable of playing the three, but because of his ball-handling ability and the Suns having Shawn Marion he gets most of his minutes as shooting guard. I think Joe was the only one who actually played all four positions more than just spot duty (at least when Amare was out and not counting KG bringing the ball down the floor twice a game, and "setting up" the offense).


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

JJ


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Casey Jacobsen


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think Q is going to be used at #2, #3, and #4 (small ball). Q is second only to Amare in the low block and may be very valuable against certain opponents at PF besides playing on the wing.

The key to his minutes will be Q's outside shooting. The Suns cannot really afford having him repeat his 39% shooting of last season.


----------

